# Winter driving school registration open (in NH) with NAAC



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

The North Atlantic Audi Club will host two two-day Winter Driving Schools (WDS) on January 23-24, and February 26-27, 2010. These two-day schools include a classroom session covering the vital fundamentals of winter driving, including the finer points of accelerating, braking, weight transfer, and steering on ice and snow. Participants then navigate a closed course at Team O’Neil’s Car Control Center (http://www.team-oneil.com) in Dalton, New Hampshire, specially designed for winter driving instruction. Experienced instructors offer direction as students pilot their own vehicles through a proven curriculum that includes obstacle courses designed to simulate real-world accident avoidance, including emergency steering, braking and skid control. Participants will gain invaluable winter driving experience and improve their ability to react quickly and confidently to real-world driving situations frequently encountered in winter driving.
Please note that we are now requiring snow tires (with the snowflake symbol) on all two-wheel-drive (FWD and RWD) vehicles, and strongly recommend snow tires on ALL vehicles. All-wheel-drive helps you get going but it doesn't help you stop. However, you do NOT need to own, drive, or bring an Audi. All sorts of vehicles are welcome as long as they have adequate tires.
We are thrilled to have the headquarters for these events at the Mountain View Grand Resort & Spa again this year. This is an amazing resort and we have negotiated a great rate for our event. For more information on the Mountain View Grand, please see: http://www.mountainviewgrand.com. If you would like to stay at the Mountain View Grand Hotel please call them IMMEDIATELY upon receiving confirmation of your registration. Instructions for getting the NAAC rate will be in your confirmation email. There are a very limited number of spaces available on a first come, first serve basis and they will likely sell out quickly.
The Spalding Inn is also an amazingly comfortable and cozy place to stay. For more information on the Spalding Inn, please see http://www.thespaldinginn.com. Again, please call the Spalding Inn immediately upon receiving confirmation of your registration.
Whichever winter driving school you decide to attend, please join us for a fun and delicious banquet on Saturday night at the Mountain View Grand. You will get to mingle with fellow students and instructors, recall stories from the day's events, and undoubtedly make some new friends.
Please join us, and - no matter how long you've been doing it - learn to become a better, safer, and more confident driver on snow and ice. Come drive 'slideways' with The North Atlantic Audi Club!
Visit http://www.naaclub.org/ to sign up! Registration is open for the January (23-24) and Late February (26-27) schools.




_Modified by cjmiller at 11:44 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: Winter driving school registration open (in NH) with NAAC (cjmiller)*











_Modified by cjmiller at 11:26 AM 12/15/2009_


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

http://www.naaclub.org/
Registration still open for the January and late February schools...


_Modified by cjmiller at 11:42 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## sturm5 (Nov 22, 2006)

*WDS open for Jan & Feb 2012*

Registration is open now for the 2012 Winter Driving School in Dalton NH with NAAC. This is a wonderful event to learn to drive in snow with professional instruction.

https://www.motorsportreg.com/index.../uidEvent/59FBC1F3-ABE6-21F5-1B6548B6F15817B9


----------

